# Warum immer Rahmen um verlinkte Grafik



## Mway-Tuning (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo hab mal ne Frage vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich habe mit Photoshop eine Seite gemacht und dann geslicet (aber ist ja eigentlich egal).
So nun will ich im Frontpage auf einen Button einen Link machen, sobald ich den Hyperlink eingebe bekommt der Button einen lila Rand allerdings steht im HTML Text nichts von Boarder zumindest habe ich nichts gesehen. An was kann das liegen und wie kann ich es ändern ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Oktober 2004)

> allerdings steht im HTML Text nichts von Boarder


....genau daran liegt es.....


```
<img border="0"......>
```


----------



## Mway-Tuning (26. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt hab es mal versucht und es geht allerdings verstehe ich nicht, daß das sonst immer ging !

Naja aufjeden fall geht es jetzt ! Danke !


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Oktober 2004)

Dass kein Rahmen erscheint sollte nur passieren, wenn man den Border ausgeschaltet hat.

Entweder in einem Stylesheet durch _img { border: 0px; }_ oder mit fatalus' Methode.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Oktober 2004)

Besser wäre allerdings 
	
	
	



```
a img {
	border: none;
}
```
.


----------

